#ubuntu-bd 2012-07-20
<kazi> hello
#ubuntu-bd 2013-07-17
<Ekushey> hi schiv...
<Ekushey> feel free to idle here
<Ekushey> add the channel on auto-join list :)
<Rezwan> :D
<Ekushey> :)
<schiv> Ekushey: yep..how about #blua ?
<Ekushey> sure, but it's a dead channel now
<Ekushey> the glorious days are gone :P
<schiv> got it
<schiv> :D
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-18
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> \o/
<walrider> :D
<walrider> QA What is the expensive food on earth?
<QA> walrider: Not a clue, sorry
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> walrider: some fungus, cant remember the name.
<pavlushka> walrider: How about your Exam?
<pavlushka> walrider: Matsutake Mushrooms (Fungus), Wagyu steak, truffles (Fungus again), caviars (eggs of Sturgeon fish) might cost you several months salary depending on the salary, :p 
<pavlushka> walrider: and Samundari Khazana, the World’s Most Expensive Curry – $3200, Domenico Crolla’s “Pizza Royale 007” – $4200, Yubari Melons – $22,872, Almas Caviar – $25,000, Italian White Alba Truffle – $160,406
<walrider> ok :| i get it :|
<pavlushka> walrider: কেন? খাবানা?
<walrider> dim vaji panta vat khamu :|
<walrider> pavel da 
<walrider> debian e avro linux er akta link den 
<pavlushka> walrider: have you tried to install it yet?
<walrider> pai na je try korum bai 
<walrider> portasi ar leptop e kaj kortasi bai 
<walrider> link ta dile valo hoy 
<pavlushka> walrider: ok, hold on
<walrider> pavlushka, ok bai 
<walrider> pavlushka ok bai 
<pavlushka> walrider: মানে?
<walrider> koilam je ok bhai im holding my leptop 
<walrider> paisen kisu ??
<pavlushka> walrider: খুঁজতেসি, পাইলেই link post করমু
<pavlushka> walrider: can you clone git source and compile?
<pavlushka> its easy
<walrider> ho 
<walrider> pari 
<pavlushka> walrider: https://github.com/maateen/avro.git
<pavlushka> walrider: run "git clone https://github.com/maateen/avro.git"
<walrider> eta debian er ??
<walrider> pavlushka bhai eta debian er ?
<pavlushka> walrider: this is source, you can compile it to any architecture using python
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> ty
 * pavlushka on eating
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> im very busy with chores and stuff
<walrider> pavlushka, bhai 
<pavlushka> QA tell walrider that there's a .deb link too, run in terminal "wget https://github.com/ugcoder/avro/releases/download/v2.0/avro_2.0-1_all.deb"
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell Walrider on freenode
<Tuhin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnLvzV9xAHA
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin , কেমন আছেন?
<Tuhin> Hello
<Tuhin> from different pc winXP
<Tuhin> cant read bangla
<Tuhin> have avro installed
<Tuhin> how is everything?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: wow, this time She was not lying!!
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> so fools all around should stop getting fooled
<Tuhin> this kind of vidoe should air  in every channel
<pavlushka> Tuhin: go to the avro settings, select to set the system font to Syam Rupali or Solaimanlipi and reboot.
<Tuhin> and ISIS /Al Qaeda will stop making more  fooled
<pavlushka> Tuhin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSQQlQ66bVg
<Tuhin> some1 so higher up in US Gov like Hillary saying this makes it impossible for Muslim haters to argue
<Kilos> so evil
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Tuhin 
<pavlushka> hello Kilos 
<walrider>  /msg NickServ identify dmsi33
<Kilos> pavlushka you read this one yet? http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.co.za
<Guest28157> .
<Guest28157> hai 
<Guest28157> Kilos, uncl 
<Kilos> hyi Guest28157 
<Kilos> why you a guest?
<Guest28157> Kilos, im on a live sesson 
<Kilos> aha
<Guest28157> can i sent u folder via irc ??
<Guest28157> or i need to compress ?
<Guest28157> Kilos, i need u to save a file for me 
<Guest28157> a zip file that i will sent u 
<Guest28157> after i finish my work u have to sent me back 
<Kilos> in mail?
<Guest28157> that zip file contains some wallpaper so now worry of malware 
<Guest28157> no via irc 
<Guest28157> accept 
<Kilos> try but ive had no success with it
<Guest28157> accepted ??
<pavlushka> Guest28157: why dont you just mail him?
<Kilos> accept button grayed out
<Guest28157> connected to peer 
<pavlushka> Guest28157: or share it to the google drive
<Guest28157> some mail client denied to upload rar / zip file 
<Guest28157> hmm not working 
<Kilos> dcc doesnt activate the accept button
<Guest28157> connection time out 
<Guest28157> hmm 
<Guest28157> let see
<Guest28157> uploading to mediafire 
<Guest28157> i have 100 GB in my google drive 
<Guest28157> i forgot 
<Guest28157> :|
<Guest28157> done 
<Guest28157> saved 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> one day ill get this ddc thing working
<Guest28157> pavlushka,  bhai ki ghum ?
<Guest28157> yep 
<pavlushka> lol, yes one day
<pavlushka> Guest28157: কেঠা?
<Guest28157> Kilos, i think out isp blocking our port thats why transfer fail 
<Guest28157> i guess 
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> I guess Walrifer
<pavlushka> I guess Walrider
<Guest28157> hm 
<Guest28157> ho 
<Guest28157> ami 
<Guest28157> live sesson e asi 
<Guest28157> er laiga gust 
<pavlushka> port এর কথা শুনেই বুঝছি
<Guest28157> hestr 
<Guest28157> hoy bai :D eda amar lifer ak chorom kahini port related :D
<pavlushka> কিছু হইলেই port
<Guest28157> :D
<pavlushka> ovro fixed
<pavlushka> ovro fixed?
<Guest28157> hur mia ami os change marsi 
<Guest28157> debian chalamu na ar kono din 
<Guest28157> :S
<pavlushka> unnecessary, wget https://github.com/ugcoder/avro/releases/download/v2.0/avro_2.0-1_all.deb
<Guest28157> shob korsi 
<pavlushka> তারপর আমারে বলতেন
<Guest28157> result = super + space maira lekhleo english ashe font change koria bangla disi lekha thik hoy nai 
<Guest28157> amar xubuntu e vala :S
<Guest28157> debian er kahini dekhle hashte hashte moira jaite mon chay :S
<Guest28157> manual xubuntu settup ditasi ram 4GB  (1.6 GB usable ) swap 3GB 
<Guest28157> with customized grub 
<Guest28157> polapan ha koira thakbo :|
<Guest28157> amar loge gula :D
<pavlushka> আমি আজকে Lubuntu try মারবো
<Guest28157> lubuntu vlo na 
<Guest28157> ami 1 year chalaisi 
<Guest28157> transition dekhlei mone hoy windows 98 
<pavlushka> দেখি , খারাপটাই দেখি, আমার system টাও ভাল না, খারাপ খারাপ মিলবে ভাল, :পি
<Guest28157> ami shob try marsi xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu ubuntu debian ubuntu lionsec parrotsec kali ja antergos shob ja ase 
<Guest28157> hard disk e 90GB iso 
<Guest28157> johon jeta lage live use kori 
<zaki> hi Kilos , pavlushka and everyone
<Guest28157> helo zaki bhai ami shanto 
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Guest28157> lxde er theke xfce bohut bhalo trust me pavel bhai 
<Guest28157> zaki bhai porshu digital exam proshno den :D
<Guest28157> zaki,  bhai :D
<pavlushka> আমি xfce4 use করি, আমারে কিসু বিশ্বাস করতে কইয়েন না
<zaki> এই অবস্থা কেন শান্ত। :D Guest28157 
<Guest28157> ok bai mukhbondho :D 
<Guest28157> bhai live seson e asi 
<Guest28157> zaki, bhai live e asi 
<zaki> hmm. 
<Guest28157> xfce xubuntu jinish :|
<Guest28157> ami aram paisi 
<Guest28157> ar kono day amon aram pai nai 
<zaki> hi xtremez 
<Guest28157> xtremez, helo apne keda bai 
<Guest28157> QA time Dhaka
<QA> Guest28157: *blink*
<Guest28157> QA time on Dhaka
<QA> Guest28157: Excuse me?
<Guest28157> QA whats the time in dhaka
<QA> Guest28157: It is 2016-07-19 00:53:26 BDT
<Guest28157> hmm 
<Guest28157> QA whats your name ?
<QA> Guest28157: Excuse me?
<Guest28157> name nai edar ?
<pavlushka> এইটা এইরকম হইল না? শান্ত তোমার নাম কি বল?
<pavlushka> লুল
<Guest28157> :D 
<Guest28157> qa e aidar nam bhai ?
<QA> Guest28157: Excuse me?
<Guest28157> aitasi ak minit reboot maron lagpe 
<Guest28157> brb 
<zaki> Kilos, http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.co.za/ 
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> nice.
<Kilos> im busy with a new blog that is going to start the ripples all over
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> bigt wars coming
<Kilos> big
<zaki> pavlushka, how are you? ;)
<pavlushka> zaki: Great, with Heavy Rain, thanks, and how are you?
<zaki> not that great :(
<zaki> busy with my office and class.
<pavlushka> zaki: that's actually good, My Fav Teacher used to say "There is nothing better than a busy life", :)
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<zaki> sometime i think i need more time . 
<walrider> hm
<zaki> wb
<walrider> thqnks bhai 
<walrider> mismatch hash fix korlam 
<walrider> :(
<walrider> nah hoilo na 
<walrider> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.dhakacom.com/ubuntu-archive/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<walrider> eida fix korum kamne 
<pavlushka> walrider: use different repo, I use repo from Japan, two reason, dhakacom is fast, located in Dhaka but unreliable, and default Bangladesh repo is actually in UK, slow, but Japan has better speed and reliable.
<walrider> i use my local repo i get 5 mbps if i change i will get 150 kbps , in japan same 150
<pavlushka> because Japan has the cutting edge tech on all, and is closer than UK in packet trip, :)
<walrider> any way to fix it without changing repo 
<pavlushka> walrider:  I am using Japan facing these problems for Dhakacom, if it was not, then there was no reason to switch to other repo than Dhakacom, at least for me.
<walrider> pavlushka, checking after changing repo
<pavlushka> hash mis match, I dont know the reason, didn't get time for it, you may raise this issue in #canonical-sysadmin
<pavlushka> walrider: a better suggestion, raise this issue in #canonical-sysadmin, if it gets fixed, then I wiil also switch back to Dhakacom, :)
<walrider> ho disi 
<Kilos> walrider always say please
<walrider> please 
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> in the community channel
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh no the sysadmin channel
<walrider> what the hell extra,ubuntu,com also idle and not responding 
<walrider> whats going on 
<pavlushka> শালার walrider এই শিখাইসি তোমারে, এইভাবে help চাইতে হয়?
<walrider> ak line ei to lekhsi bai 
<pavlushka> walrider: পুরা ব্যাপারটা গুছায়ে একলাইনে বল in details.
<walrider> abar lehum ? :D
<walrider> purada ? :D
<walrider> archive.ubuntu,com o kaj kortase na 
<walrider> abar hack hoilo naki 
<walrider> dur 
<pavlushka> walrider: এমন ভাবে বলস মনে হচ্ছে তুমি পানিতে ডুবে যাচ্ছ, বাচানোর জন্যে বলতেস help help
<walrider> re install dimu 
<walrider> case solved 
<walrider> :|
<walrider> dhakacom shoho pura ubuntu network ta slow hoia gese last 1 hour jabot 
<walrider> running slow bandwith 
<walrider> now it says hash sum mismatch 
<walrider> ore ami sum dimu aitasi :|
<walrider> brb 
<Kilos> pavlushka when i came here how many peeps were waiting to be approved
<pavlushka> about 22-24
<zaki> where?
<pavlushka> zaki: in Ubuntu-BD-LoCo in LP
<zaki> oh
<zaki> pavlushka, can you remember about that irc nick annasha? 
<pavlushka> yes, why?
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> today i found out thats a girl, named Lafiza Najmin
<pavlushka> Kilos: you shouldn't laugh, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: ah
<Kilos> why
<zaki> so quiet back there, never talked to anyone. 
<pavlushka> zaki: annasha is a feminine name, you didn't get that?
<zaki> never thought about that. :D 
<zaki> and her karma point is better than me. :|
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> zaki: you'll cross that within some time, its easy, and if you keep constant, it will always remain in atleast four figure, :)
<zaki> oky. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: it would be great if we can meet, will help both of us, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: I can have some selfi with you, :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> thinking about that somedays ago. :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, didn't go to dhaka ever. 
<pavlushka> yep , sometimes, but you live in CTG!
<zaki> stayed rajsahi in my childhood for some time. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: So should I use Triangular method to connect you?
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<zaki> how? 
<pavlushka> ctg->Rajshahi->Dhaka
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> come to ctg, people are great here. :p
<zaki> peoples*
<zaki> or i can go to Rajshahi. :D some of my friends live there. around you.  
<pavlushka> zaki: রাজশাহী গিয়ে তুমি কি করবা সোনা, আমি তো পঞ্চগড়ে থাকি, :)
<zaki> পঞ্চগড় কি রাজশাহী এর বাইরে নাকি? :p
<zaki> আচ্ছা রংপুর বিভাগ। :|
<zaki> ???
<pavlushka> almost 350 km difference from Rajshahi
<zaki> অনেক দুরে। :|
<pavlushka> zaki: from CTG more than 900 km and from Dhaka 500 km
<pavlushka> zaki: sorry what is the distance between DHK to CTG?
<zaki> around 250
<zaki> 250km
<pavlushka> then PNCH to CTG may be aroung 800 kilos, :p
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> if you have to go so far to visit you wont get any work done for days
<pavlushka> true, aint got the adroid as well, so no on the go peeking in to irc, :|
<zaki> so much distance. i should have use airtell sim. :p ভালবাসার টানে কাছে আনে। :p
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> Kilos, I've even learned to say "cool" when not even referring to the temperature
<Kilos> hahahaha
<zaki> HA HA..
<zaki> those are copied from your wiki
<Kilos> i was still a raw newbie to computers and th modern language
<Kilos> yes i see that
<zaki> wb
<walrider> kaj hoy na 
<walrider> dhakacom mirrror e kono jhamela hoise 
<walrider> ty bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka, bhai repo change marsi por ok amar mone hoy dhakacom repo te koono shomossha hoise 
<pavlushka> walrider: এটা dhakacom এর প্রায়ই হয়, আবার কখনো কখনো একেবারে down থাকে, সে জন্যই আমি সেটা use করি না, I prefer stability more
<walrider> pavlushka, amar to 150 koia pay aida repo set kora ar main ta kora same bepar bhai dhaka com e ura dhura speed pai e jonno use kori :D
<walrider> apnera belive korben na ami etokhon e 4, bar os dia felsi :|
<walrider> sum hash prblm solv korte gia 
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> walrider: zaki আমি হাসবো না কান্না করব বুঝতে পারতেসি না
<walrider> pavlushka, amio 
<walrider> khilll me pls
<walrider> dhakacom icmp connection use kortase 
<zaki> :D
<zaki> pavlushka, like when I help someone fixing windows, I setup the machine to dualboot Ubuntu by convincing them whenever I can. I setup my cousins's and sister's machine
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: what you want to point?
<zaki> this are also my work. 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, great, :)
<walrider> servicing  ??
<zaki> convinced 3 frinds to using ubuntu in duelboot 
<zaki> :D 
<walrider> nice
<walrider> steam lagai dia counter strike game lagay dile they cant resist animore
<walrider> india er repo te speed kamon ashe ??
<walrider> amar port open thakle ami nijei repo host kortam :| 
<pavlushka> zaki: good night, :)
<zaki> w8
<zaki> pavlushka, are you there?
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> check private msg
<zaki> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-19
<walrider> ubuntulog, he
<walrider> QA, he
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA, whats the time in dhaka
<QA> walrider: It is 2016-07-19 10:05:07 BDT
<walrider> QA, what the time in california
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: What?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: What?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: What?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> Geez, give me some time to think!
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> QA, what the time in California
<QA> walrider: Excuse me?
<walrider> QA, ayyy lmao
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> QA, tell pavlushka bhai dhakacom repo thik hoise 
<QA> walrider: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<walrider> exit
<walrider> quite
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<pavlushka> and Hello everyone!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<Kilos> pavlushka you got mail
<pavlushka> cp
<zaki> hi Kilos & pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki , and thanks, I am honored, :)
<Kilos> here is the new blog
<Kilos> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=5568785920185573408#allposts
<pavlushka> Kilos: please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zaki, :) zaki ha updated and stated the things I missed in my page, :)
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry no access for me on https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=5568785920185573408#allposts
<zaki> Kilos, no access to your blog
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> i forget everytime
<pavlushka> yep, Its there, nice, you have power of words Kilos !
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> bbl, :)
<zaki> Kilos, bye now. :) lunch time.
<Kilos> enjoy
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> Hey la, I am back, :p
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hello kilos
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos !
<AudaciousTUX> ki bulbo.... ghum dibo ekhon
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: great, thanks
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ভাল কথা, আমি কিছুক্ষন আগে ঘুম থেকে উঠলাম, :p
<zaki> hi everyone. :)
<AudaciousTUX> bye everyone :v
<zaki> কুতায় যাচ্ছ। :3
<AudaciousTUX> gumate
<zaki> গাও গুমাও গিয়ে। :v
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<pavlushka> gotta run, bbl, :) ahve fun.
<zaki> oky. :)
<zaki> Kilos, how can i edit my ubuntu forum profile?
<zaki> you do not have permission to access this page.
<Kilos> i have never looked at forum stuff, give me a link please
<zaki> https://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=2004506
<zaki> this my profile. and i can't edit it
<Kilos> can you login there
<Kilos> i had to login with sso and then it shows me
<Kilos> ive never used the forums
<zaki> yes i can log in
<zaki> yes 
<zaki> oky, i will talk to pavlushka about it. :) 
<Kilos> maybe its been locked down same as wiki
<zaki> may be. 
<Kilos> yes he is more up to date
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> zaki: for a starter, it is disabled, the default is used
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to gain enough reputation to have the right to edit, until then just work on and your reputation will increase, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: :) please
<Kilos> ty
<zaki> oky. :0
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: same applied for askubuntu, :)
<zaki> হুম , বুগতে পারছি। :D
<pavlushka> zaki: but in askubuntu, things are clearer, and there is an easy way to increase points in askubuntu, proof reading and editing questions and answers
<zaki> yeah. 
<pavlushka> the beginners make much of the mistakes, so you just have to keep an eye on newbee's posts, and you will get your chances
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and remember, in the morning time in our time zone, the west and Europe is almost sleeping, it's a good time to look for chances, otherwise there will be many like you active. 
<pavlushka> zaki, and you'll see that seeing there is nothing, you are going to post something and you'll get some other posts posted by other simultaneously during the prime time, that is after midday to late night
<pavlushka> zaki: its good for you to check in the morning to increase your chances and to be able to work with ease.
<pavlushka> zaki: got my point?
<pavlushka> zaki: for instance look at the time of posting of the both users here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/798026/partition-does-not-show-up-after-editing-fstab/798038#798038
<zaki> got it.
<zaki> thank you so much. :)
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> oky, i have to go for now. 
<zaki> see you later. 
<zaki> :)
<walrider> pavlushka:  bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: yes
<walrider> pavlushka: repo thik hoise dekhsen ? 
<walrider> tobe amar mone hoy kisui jhamela roia gese 
<pavlushka> walrider: ami Japan এর repo use করি, :),so..
<walrider> aktu change maira dekhen :D 
<pavlushka> walrider: that's possible, but to what avail?
<pavlushka> walrider: just post the issue in paste bin and give me the link, that will do, :)
<walrider> xam dia bashay aisha ubuntu on korlam dekhi flash player kaj kore na 
<walrider> jhir jhir kore 
<pavlushka> walrider: run "sudo apt search flash"
<walrider> shob korsi 
<walrider> no result 
<walrider> pore off koria dia porte boshchi 
<pavlushka> and post the paste bin link
<walrider> matha gorom kora jabe na kalke xam ase 
<walrider> kalke xam bhai 
<walrider> shob kalke aisha korbo xam dia aisha 
<pavlushka> walrider: that is to check, not a solution, not a fix, try to understand
<pavlushka> walrider: ok, after exam then, :)
<walrider> akhon e lagbe ?? ami to windows e asi now 
<pavlushka> nope
<walrider> jaiga bhai xam ase porte boshla, doa koiren GG 
<pavlushka> walrider: do it to your convenience, post it here, I will see that eventually, :)
<walrider> ok bhai 
<Kilos> so how long has http://www.ubuntu-bd.org been broken
<Kilos> Rezwan ?
<Kilos> right pavlushka did you see in locoteams?
<Kilos> the ball is rolling
<pavlushka> noticing
<Kilos> both councils mailed
<Kilos> now i go soak in a hot bath to warm up
<pavlushka> Keeping fingers crossed, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, that would be so soaked of you, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm... so nice to be warm and in bed
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, Good night then I guess, see you tomorrow, :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep well lad. i go hospital for meds and chest xray early tomorrow
<Kilos> so ill be here late afternoon
<pavlushka> no problem, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Good night!
<Kilos> you be good
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-20
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi zaki 
 * Kilos waiting for pavel to show
<zaki> hi Kilos :)
<zaki> where is pavlushka. 
<Kilos> i have no idea, i was away most of the day
<zaki> oh..!
<Kilos> hi JediKnight 
<zaki> wb JediKnight 
<Kilos> i cant remember if he has ever answered
<Kilos> hi Tuhin pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin Kilos !
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn 
<zaki> membership request approved
<Kilos> yaya at least they arent ignoring that anymore
<zaki> just talked to the owner of that group
<zaki> hmm Kilos :)
<Kilos> and?
<Kilos> why isnt he here as well
<zaki> i messaged him for approvel some days ago. he said he will do it. now i massaged him again. said sorry for delay , and approved my request.
<zaki> i think he is too much busy . :D 
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~mahayalamkhan
<Kilos> thats why he isnt here
<zaki> i love that man, cool and funny.
<Kilos> no one can be so busy they cant spend 20 mins a week with the ubuntu community
<Kilos> and not in facebook either
<zaki> don't know. :( 
<Kilos> no prob
<pavlushka> Kilos: zaki is talking about the ubuntu translation team leader Mahay Alam Khan.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh zaki what do you translate the in that food place
<zaki> yes.
<Kilos> is it code or just language
<zaki> just language. :D 
<pavlushka> he is active in mozilla, developed a web dictionary, addon for bengali
<Kilos> i went there but have no idea how to even get started
<zaki> some days ago he is busy with Mozilla
<Kilos> oh thats good
<pavlushka> I aslo talked to him
<zaki> now active in iot bangladesh face book group. 
<pavlushka> he is a nice person
<pavlushka> talks to the point
<Kilos> great
<zaki> Kilos, ha ha.. :D 
<Kilos> invite him here, say we are rebuilding
<pavlushka> He is active in Telegram, as maktrix 
<zaki> Kilos, today i suggest more translation there. 
<pavlushka> he replies almost instantly
<Kilos> eish i only use telegram for family otherwise ill never get any rest
<zaki> yes, instantly :)
<pavlushka> true
<Kilos> thats how things should be,
<Kilos> it would be good to have him here as well
<zaki> and his karma point is 2. :p
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> I will request him, lets see, but for today, its late, :)
<Kilos> answer what i asked about that translation about the food stuff
<Kilos> food means recipes right?
 * pavlushka wondering
<zaki> yes. 
<Kilos> so where do i find then to translate to english or even afrikaans
<Kilos> i am here https://translations.launchpad.net/openfoodfacts/trunk/+lang/en_GB
<zaki> like About me > আমার সম্পর্কে। :D 
 * pavlushka on a reboot
<zaki> try here https://translations.launchpad.net/openfoodfacts/trunk/+pots/common-web/en_GB/+translate?show=untranslated
<Kilos> ive been there but didnt have time to read the guide
<Kilos> ill get there sometime
<Kilos> now im busy trying to fix 2 locos
<zaki> which 2?
<Kilos> bd and pk
<zaki> oh. :)
<Kilos> i have many locos to sort but been here for 5 months and done nothing on the others
<Kilos> just now i get fired
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> really? 
<Kilos> no they wont fire me
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<zaki> wb
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> thanks zaki 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Hellu
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks
<Kilos> you are welcome 
<pavlushka> Helo Tuhin 
<Kilos> oh pavlushka the doc says im sick
<Kilos> but i dont believe it all
<zaki> what happened?
<Kilos> chest xray shows copd
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> thats the major thing that has emphysemia as part of its probs
<zaki> pavlushka, what are you doing?
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> connecting, reconnecting :D
<pavlushka> zaki: eating, I got back to home after 12.00 AM
<zaki> oh. 
<zaki> Kilos, just made a better location icon for pavlushka. :D
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> for wiki page. 
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> take a look. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zaki
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<zaki> you allready seen it? 
<Kilos> haha that read head thing
<zaki> :D 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> red head
<zaki> yes. 
<Kilos> my main browser doesnt show any pics or icons so i hade to open firefox to see it
<zaki> 16816 png
<zaki> 16*16 png
<Kilos> you need to edit it and add a I where you have used i
<Kilos> many places you said i this or that
<Kilos> should be I this or that
<zaki> oky. :)
<Kilos> but its looking good so far
<zaki> thnx :)
<Kilos> keep pushing translations and build karma
<Kilos> then we start working on membership for you and pavel
<Kilos> pavel ate so much he went to sleep
<Kilos> his fat belly pulled his eyes closed
<zaki> i'm thinking about doing a presentation on ubuntu at my campus/department. 
<zaki> ha ha.. :D may be. 
<Kilos> thats a great idea. keep some pics and info on the event
<Kilos> that also helps for membership
<zaki> need help from pavlushka, i will tell him 
<zaki> QA, coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<zaki> :D 
<Kilos> QA with cremora
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> aw
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  thank you
<QA> Kilos: not at all
<zaki> QA, ধন্যবাদ
<QA> আমার সৌভাগ্য zaki
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you teaching my bot gibberish
<zaki> lol
<zaki> QA, where is pavlushka?
<QA> zaki: I'm afraid I have no idea
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> QA seen pavlushka
<QA> Kilos: pavlushka was last seen 1 hour, 6 minutes and 17 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-07-20 19:12:57 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-07-20 19:20:02 UTC
<zaki> QA, good job, keep it up.
<QA> zaki: Huh?
<Kilos> night zaki and others
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<zaki> good night. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-21
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> you ok?
<pavlushka> yep, totally, fixing some one's android, :)
<pavlushka> and what about you?
<Kilos> im ok ty
<pavlushka> হেলু AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hello
<AudaciousTUX> host lagbe temporary :(
<AudaciousTUX> jodio host ache..... 
<AudaciousTUX> ailshami lagteche :3
 * pavlushka laughs
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<zaki> hi. :)
<zaki> || {{https://s19.postimg.org/6cy2hb61v/location.png}} Location || Panchagarh, Rangpur, Bangladesh ||
<zaki> use this in your wiki page location section
<zaki> :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: noticed that already, as I have said, i am watching you, :p
<pavlushka> zaki: and thanks, and good work, :)
<zaki> he he.. 
<zaki> thnx. :)
<zaki> hi Kilos :) 
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> hi zaki im ok ty and you
<zaki> i'm fine :) things are great here today. 
<Kilos> thats good
<zaki> hmm. :)
<Kilos> http://web.archive.org/web/20121005133232/http://www.ubuntu-bd.org/
<Kilos> ai! now pavel is gone again
<zaki> wb Tuhin 
<Tuhin> thank you
<Kilos> hi Tuhin zaki 
<Kilos> ive found what your site used to look like
<Kilos> http://web.archive.org/web/20130123062425/http://www.ubuntu-bd.org/
<AudaciousTUX> আহা... অভ্র আবার কাম করতেছে... মাগার প্রিভিউ উইন্ডো অন করলেই আর কাজ করে না ঃ৩
<Kilos> tell pavel when he wakes up please
<zaki> Kilos, oky. :)
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> I am convincing another guy, :p
<pavlushka> for ubuntu
<pavlushka> I am back folks!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I know you laughed at the "convincing another guy" thing, :p
<Kilos> not a nasty laugh, it makes me happy to see you promoting ubuntu
<Kilos> did you see pavlushka i found a tool that can find old sites
<Kilos> http://web.archive.org/web/20130123062425/http://www.ubuntu-bd.org/
<Kilos> somewhere it has a error 404 repair tool as well
<pavlushka> where?
<Kilos> its called wayback machine
<Kilos> i remembered
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> someone told me about it about 3 years ago
<pavlushka> Kilos: I was thinking about it to find a removed site, but forgot, thanks for reminding me, :)
<Kilos> too much thinking for me to use though
<Kilos> needs a young fast mind that can remember things
<pavlushka> I read it on a daily news paper when I wan in school, :)
<pavlushka> but wow, Kilos you did that, \o/
<Kilos> did what
<Kilos> i hunted for hours
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but someone thats clever can get used to using wayback and be able to repair sites i think
<zaki> কি অবস্থা ভাইয়েরা সবাই। :)
<Kilos> and the same to you
<Kilos> whatever thaqt means
<Kilos> i dont know how you guys can read that even
<zaki> ha ha.. :D
<zaki> it means, how are you guys.!
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> fine ty and you??
<zaki> i'm fine too. :) 
<zaki> now pavel is gone again
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> whew
<zaki> had dinner? 
<Kilos> yes ty nearly 2 hours ago
<Kilos> i still feel uncomfortable
<Kilos> ate too much
<zaki> ha ha.. 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<zaki> wb
<zaki> :0
<Kilos> sleep tight zaki 
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<zaki> good night kilos. :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-22
<zaki> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you? 
<zaki> ubuntu 16.4.1 is released , know about it?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<zaki> same here. :)
<Kilos> ill stay on 14.04 for a while longer yet
<zaki> oh. :D 
<Kilos> to go 16.04 would mean 1.2g iso download and the all the updates every day
<zaki> i'm planning on move to kubuntu. 
<Kilos> lots of mobile data
<zaki> kubuntu 16.4
<Kilos> im on kubuntu 14.04
<zaki> i have unlimited bandwidth. :p
<Kilos> then enjoy it
<zaki> gnome uses too much memory. :|
<zaki> anything from pavlushka?
<Kilos> he was here for a while last night
<zaki> hmm. 
<RemonShai> hi.... Kilos
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<zaki> wb RemonShai 
<RemonShai> yaaahoooo I'm back.
<zaki> how are you?
<RemonShai> fine.. u?
<Kilos> haha good to have you back RemonShai 
<zaki> fine. :)
<Kilos> you guys must hang around. things could start happening soon
<zaki> yes.! 
<Kilos> i need this channel with many guys here
<RemonShai> y
<RemonShai> arrest guys & put them in this channel..... hahahahahah
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> lol.
<RemonShai> its my stupid idea... lol2
<Kilos> nono you guys must bring them from fcebook and other users you know
<RemonShai> yea... Kilos, its positive idea.
<Kilos> i have a massive job getting things sorted and cant do it alone
<zaki> RemonShai, নাম জানতে পারি?
<RemonShai> but I've none a single friend, who interested in ubuntu. :(
<RemonShai> zaki, রিমন সাঈ
<zaki> oh. ! :) thank you
<zaki> where are you from? 
<RemonShai> zaki , wc...
<Kilos> then encourage the fb people to join here and learn how ubuntu really works and all the places they can get involved and serve the community better
<zaki> (y)
<RemonShai> Tangail, Dhaka
<zaki> oh. good. 
<zaki> RemonShai, study level? 
<RemonShai> Kilos, I'm trying but not successful. :( most of my friend afraid to heard command line.
<RemonShai> zaki, math honoue
<zaki> hmm.
<RemonShai> zaki, hon's in math.
<Kilos> the thing is to help them into it gently, you can use ubuntu without using command line
<zaki> RemonShai, than show them how you use.
<Kilos> command line is just easier and faster for those that know how to use it
<RemonShai> Kilos,  I know that but I can't understand them better (I think)
<Kilos> here we will teach them
<zaki> there are other ubuntu flevors. with awosome graphical interface. :)
<Kilos> yes and all are welcome here
<Kilos> in za we help all linux users
<zaki> nice. (y)
<RemonShai> I tell them once more time.but failed
<Kilos> the secret is to let them see how easy you do things on your pc
<zaki> RemonShai, are you from around tangail MATS? 
<RemonShai> zaki, yea... 7/8 km around (
<zaki> oh.. i have friends there. :) 
<RemonShai> name please..?
<zaki> in 3rd year. 
<RemonShai> mr. zaki ,  where're you from...?   3rd year means?
<zaki> did you know anyone named রিপন।  
<zaki> 3rd year in tangail mats
<zaki> oky, i'm from chittagong. :)
<RemonShai> ও, আচ্ছা।  না, চিনি না /
<zaki> show your friends how easy to use ubuntu. mainly tell them you don't have to use any anti virus. :D 
<zaki> btw which version of ubuntu you are using now? 
<RemonShai> আমার ভার্সিটিতে সব্বাই জানে। লিনাক্স লিনাক্স করে চিল্লাইয়া বন্ধুদের মাথা খারাপ করে দিছি। তবুও কাজ হয় না। সুযোগ পেলেই বলি মাগার কাজ হচ্ছে না তো :(
<zaki> which university? name please
<RemonShai> আমার ডিপার্টমেন্টের শিক্ষক থেকে শুরু করে দপ্তরী পর্যন্ত সবাই জানে। আমার শিক্ষকও বলেন, এত ঝামেলার দরকার নাই।
<zaki> ha ha..!
<RemonShai> govt. saadat college, karotia, Tangail
<zaki> is this the 1st college in bangladesh?
<RemonShai> zaki & Kilos , some of my varsity friend called me #pain_box . only for Linux
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> established in July 1926, nice. 
<RemonShai> but I like to hear it more & more
<RemonShai> zaki, yea
<zaki> RemonShai, are you a member of ubuntu bangladesh facebook group? you can find more ubuntu user from there. and can convince them to help you.
<RemonShai> zaki, division ranking 4 or 5
<zaki> sorry, you can find more user arround you, in tangail.*
<zaki> its easy to work in group. :) 
<RemonShai> I'm in.... but around 7/8 km from me, there no ununtu user (my view)
<zaki> RemonShai, https://remonshai.wordpress.com/ is this your personal blog? 
<zaki> nice. :)
<RemonShai> yeh....  but not write about Linux :(
<zaki> Kilos, you can take a look here. https://remonshai.wordpress.com/
<RemonShai> u can find me on Twitter, Facebook, G+, telegram, github >>>> @remonshai
<zaki> yes, i already tracked down you in facebook. :p
<zaki> thats ok, some day you will write about linux/ubuntu. :) :D 
<RemonShai> in a very very little as you know. cause I know very little....
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<zaki> send you a friend request in facebook. 
<zaki> Kilos, are you there? 
<Kilos> just got back
<Kilos> gimme a sec
<zaki> :p
<zaki> had launch?
<Kilos> no working outside as well
<zaki> busy? hah? 
<RemonShai> zaki,→ Kilos my old bro. only play on IRC.
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> oky, you know what? my karma point is 261 today.! :P
<Kilos> i have blogs as well
<Kilos> thats good zaki 
<RemonShai> oh my friend... ohh no no..., my old friend...!!!
<zaki> ha ha... 
<Kilos> oh zaki found my old blog
<zaki> Kilos, :)
<zaki> where? 
<Kilos> did you see the new one zaki 
<zaki> yes.
<zaki> nice one.
<Kilos> oh i thopught you did find it
<Kilos> only half is there still, i deleted lots
<Kilos> http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<zaki> i did see both of your blog.
<Kilos> oh yes
<zaki> not this one. :( 
<zaki> oky , i have a virus. :D
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> nice. (y)
<zaki> missing pavlushka. 
<Kilos> yeah
<zaki> QA, where is pavlushka?
<QA> zaki: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> QA seen pav
<QA> Kilos: I don't know who pav is
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA seen pavlushka
<QA> Kilos: pavlushka was last seen 15 hours, 6 minutes and 51 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-07-21 18:17:00 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-07-21 18:55:46 UTC
<zaki> 15 hours! oky.
<RemonShai> zaki, only 15 hour.. so, we say he( pavlushka) not die....  hahahahahaha
<zaki> :|
<zaki> RemonShai, which version of ubuntu you are using now?
<RemonShai> zaki, 16.04
<zaki> oh. canonical released it latest version last night. 16.4.1.
<zaki> did you updated? 
<RemonShai> zaki, no... my net package is limited. :(
<Kilos> its only being enabled next week
<zaki> oh. 
<Kilos> still some bugs being sorted
<zaki> hmm. 
<RemonShai> after buying net package, I'll update...
<zaki> Kilos, may be i will set up kubuntu this wk. :P
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> watching reviews in youtube. 
<RemonShai> every time they update fast.... I see
<zaki> RemonShai, is this nick registered?  
<RemonShai> zaki yea..
<zaki> nice. :)
<zaki> wb Tuhin :) 
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<Tuhin> Thanks
<Tuhin> how is evthing?
<Kilos> all ok and you?
<zaki> Kilos, http://linuxday.org/index.php?category=2016
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> i wish toshahed would come back here as well
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> QA, coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Sure
<zaki> brb, tea time. :D 
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<zaki> QA, thank you
<QA> zaki: my pleasure
<zaki> ha ha.
<zaki> you updated it?
<Kilos> no it has a few answers
<Kilos> depends what mood it is in
<Kilos> QA botsnack
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<QA> Kilos: botsnack is :-) <3
<zaki> Kilos, time to go out.
<zaki> talk to you later. 
<Kilos> go well
<zaki> and pavlushka. 
<zaki> bye. 
<zaki> Kilos, 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> waht are you doing? 
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> trying to give up smoking
<Kilos> hard work
<zaki> really hard. :3
<zaki> i know that. :|
<zaki> hey open food facts owner invited me to there team at slack.
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> he already opened a channel there yesterday #bangladesh
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~pierre-slamich
<Kilos> invite him here as well
<Kilos> thats how channels grow
<zaki> https://openfoodfacts.slack.com/archives/bangladesh
<zaki> yes 
<zaki> slack is like irc. but i asked him to tell me if they have any irc channel here in freenode 
<zaki> oky they don't have any irc channels.
<zaki> only mailing lists, slack and the wiki
<zaki> there aim is to create the Wikipedia of Food,products from all countries,with ingredients, calories,so you can scan food products,and get instant information. 
<zaki> nice.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hmm... rezwan left as well
<zaki> guest45238 is rezwan?
<zaki> oh.
<zaki> wb
<Kilos> power  gone wbb
<AudaciousTUX> qa tell pavlushka site abar up hoiche... http://assunnahtrust.com/site/?page_id=770  :D
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Righto, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<AudaciousTUX> QA tell pavlushka ajke dekhlam http://web.archive.org/ eo post ta ache :D
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<pavlushka> So happy to see you guys!
<pavlushka> I was checking the logs all day, :p
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> was busy upgrading my four Ubuntu systems
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX zaki !
<pavlushka> and where is Tuhin?
<pavlushka> I thought we will get some more visitors coz its weekend here, :(
<pavlushka> still hoping, :)
<pavlushka> brb
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: got your message, thanks, :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka :)
<zaki> glad to have you back. :p
<pavlushka> zaki: me too, :)
<zaki> i have to cook now. :| 
<zaki> for diner.
<Kilos> dont burn the food
<zaki> ha ha.. 
<zaki> oky. bbl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> pavlushka help me get researcher back on irc please
<pavlushka> Kilos: how?
<Kilos> you are clever, you tell me how
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whatsapp
<pavlushka> ok, I think you are the clever one here, that idea popped from your head, :)
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> i dont do whatsapp
<pavlushka> Kilos: please dont cry, I am doing it, but its you who reminded me. :)
 * pavlushka hands a handkerchief to Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos: at this moment I dont have a smart phone, it needs to scan the QR code to start whatsapp in web and if I had a smartphone then I would have already done that by the phone, :|
<Kilos> hmm... we in the same boat
<Kilos> we can ask zmenu in that channel to help again hehe
<Kilos> i need your support
<Kilos> pavlushka did all your upgrades go smoothly?
<pavlushka> almost
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry who is zmenu?
<Kilos> zmeu haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: I noticed that, the bot even translates, wow
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> be back within 30 minutes may be, need to switch system, :)
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: anything you need?
<zaki> nope.
<Kilos> haha money
<zaki> lol
<Kilos> lots and lots of money
<zaki> setting up my roommate pc ;)
<Kilos> zaki you whatsapped yesterday?
<zaki> nope, 
<Kilos> oh my who was it that whatsapped researcher
<zaki> i don't do whatsapp. :p
<Kilos> i get lost
<Kilos> haha like pavlushka and i
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> but we are happier because we have less to worry about
<zaki> may be. :D 
<zaki> downloaded kubuntu 16.4.1 for me. and ubuntu 16.4.1 for my friend. 
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> i thought they said the .1 will only be ready next week
<zaki> nope.
<pavlushka> brb
<zaki> it's already out
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> soon you will rock kde
<zaki> hmm. :D 
<Kilos> night guys, see you tomorrow
<zaki> good night. :)
<zaki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1521132
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1521132 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Failed to install Xenial in UEFI mode, failed with "grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<zaki> pavlushka, how to get rid off this bug? do you have any idea?
<pavlushka> zaki: hold on, looking into it.
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: it shows that for Ubuntu, the bug has not been fixed yet, noticed?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> now i;m doing a boot repair from terminal
<pavlushka> zaki: the fix is released for Debian but might not work for Ubuntu, :(
<zaki> the problem is with efi and uefi 
<pavlushka> zaki: so as they pre-notified in their installation wiki that the user should turn off uefi boot mode to install Ubuntu, you have to follow that I guess, :)
<zaki> trying again.
<zaki> i will notify you.
<zaki> every time i try installing ubuntu, there something new happen. :D 
<zaki> and learn new things. 
<zaki> seems working now. :)
<zaki> ছুমান্তুর..! :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, successfully booted 16.4.1 :) thank you.
<pavlushka> hello Tuhin !
<Tuhin> hello
<pavlushka> welcome
<Tuhin> thanks
<Tuhin> ki khobor
<Tuhin> http://www.globalresearch.ca/hollande-and-obama-behind-bloody-massacres-in-syria-french-and-us-airstrikes-kill-over-140-civilians/5536988
<zaki> good night all :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-23
 * pavlushka yawns
<RemonShai> pavlushka, how're you??? I'm back....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am great, thanks, and what about you?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, এই তো....! মোটামুটি মাস খানেক পরীক্ষা সংক্রন্ত ঝামেলা নাই।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: should feel like heaven then for you, :p
<RemonShai> oops.... :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and other guys
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> haha i worked it out
<Kilos> can you ask researcher on fb to come talk to me please
<Kilos> i first have to go do chores
<pavlushka> on it.
<pavlushka> Kilos: but he is not in my list.
<Kilos> ai!
<RemonShai> আজকাল AudaciousTUX এর সাথে কথাই হয় না...! কিরাম আছেন?
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hi my friend Kilos
<Kilos> how are you lad?
<RemonShai> after sleeping, now **** hahahahahaha
<RemonShai> how're you, Kilos?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im ok ty
<RemonShai> ty too...
<RemonShai> I don't understand one thing...! that is launchpad. in launchpad → jabber???
<Kilos> jabber is the original xmpp im client 
<Kilos> like google talk
<RemonShai> how can I fulfill it??
<Kilos> try google jabber.org
<Kilos> i dont have data atm to do much googling
<RemonShai> o... its okey. but I don't understand openPGP key, SSH key, Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct  too.
<Kilos> pavel will help you
<Kilos> thats tricky stuff for me
<RemonShai>  okey :)
<kamrul> QA, coffee please
<QA> kamrul: There isn't a pot on
<kamrul> QA, coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for kamrul!
<kamrul> QA, thank you
<QA> kamrul: no problemo
<Kilos> hi kamrul 
<kamrul> hi
<zaki> Kilos, that was my friend. 
<Kilos> was or is
<Kilos> oh he left
<Kilos> ai
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<Kilos> keep them coming here
<Kilos> wb kamrul 
<zaki> wb
<Kilos> zaki make him feel welcome so he stays here
<zaki> yes. :) 
<kamrul> thank you guys
<zaki> Kilos, talk to you later, study time. bye 
<Kilos> study hard lad
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and QA!
<pavlushka> :p
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: why you are marked away? select automatically unmark away in the settings, :)
<AudaciousTUX> ami beshirvag shomoy away e thaki :p
<AudaciousTUX> pc te gan saira choila jai
<pavlushka> HEllo kamrul !
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> Hello zaki wewlcome
<Kilos> hi pavlushka zaki 
<Kilos> wb kamrul 
<zaki> hi pavlushka, Kilos :) 
<zaki> what are you doing guys? 
<kamrul> Kilos, thanks
<Kilos> waiting for stormers rubgy game 
<Kilos> rugby
<zaki> http://thestormers.com/home/
<Kilos> super rugby 1/4 finals
<zaki> oh. 
<Kilos> stormers/chiefs
<zaki>  i don't know how to play rugby. :|
<zaki> :D 
<Kilos> but i learned a bit more about locos and wikis and sites today
<kamrul> hey guys i have a question 
<Kilos> ask
<Kilos> always feel free to ask for help
<Kilos> we are all friends here
<zaki> (y)
<kamrul> do you know about other video player beside  vlc
<kamrul> or then vlc
<kamrul> better then vlc
<Kilos> your system comes with a built in media player
<Kilos> but i use vlc for everything
<Kilos> what OS are you using kamrul 
<kamrul> vlc is the best.i know....but other player....ubuntu 16.4.1
<zaki> pavlushka, tell me about it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bengali-translation
<Kilos> kamrul if you right click the file and choose open with
<pavlushka> zaki: try to see in the translation section of that page.
<Kilos> then media you should see other installed media players
<Kilos> or just google media players for 16.04
<kamrul> okay.thank you
<Kilos> zaki what is the default media player man
<pavlushka> Totem
<Kilos> pavlushka is using xubuntu so he wont know unless he has unity going somewhere
<pavlushka> Kilos: I have Ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-MATE
<Kilos> brag
<Kilos> one missing still
<pavlushka> hahaha, i cant afford that, the k thing\
<Kilos> kubuntu isnt mush heavier than ubuntu
<Kilos> they pretty close
<Kilos> if you can run unity you can run kde
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am actually dragging the Ubuntu, so dont like to drag two, :p
<zaki> videos or totem Kilos 
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> i dont even look at other media players, just install vlc from the beginning
<Kilos> and i can watch any dvds 
<zaki> i use vlc for for playing videos, and clementine for mp3
<Kilos> kamrul why do you ask this, are you having problems with vlc
<zaki> pavlushka, there everything translated.
<Kilos> i use vlc for everything
<pavlushka> what i got is lubuntu is not for the starters but very light, and Love Ubuntu-MATE
<zaki> arc flat theme is working nice in unity
<pavlushka> zaki: download po files of any app to translate and after completing, just upload, I used that because I wasn't in the ubuntu-bd translation team.
<zaki> oh.
<pavlushka> But I have pretty good experience on reader friendly translating, that helped me
<pavlushka> zaki: I used poedit to edit the downloaded po files
<pavlushka> poedit is the best in this regard
<zaki> Kilos, may be he want to use a media player that have nice user interface. ha ha.. :D he is good at watching movies and cartoons. :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> we need some one like that, to write some review, :p
<zaki> lol
<zaki> i used vlc  when i was a windows user.
<zaki> pavlushka, https://poedit.net/ ?
<pavlushka> btw xubuntu default is parole, but I grow up with Ubuntu using Totem, so I just installed it on Xubuntu, :p
<pavlushka> and I like gnome-mplayer too
<pavlushka> and for music its Audacious
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<pavlushka> Kilos: but after getting a high performance machine, sure will try KDE, I like KDE, watched a video where the guy said that one of his friend is using KDE. :p
<zaki> installing poedit\
<pavlushka> Kilos: no seriously, In liked KDE and will try.
<zaki> ha ha..
<zaki> pavlushka, poedit সম্পর্কে আমাকে আগে বলা দরকার ছিল। :p
<pavlushka> zaki: you haven't asked, :p
<zaki> you should guess. :p
<pavlushka> but zaki you should discuss with mak on translation, I recommend that.
<zaki> oky. 
<zaki> Kilos, what you learned today about locos? says something back there.
<Kilos> let me see if i can find some of the info to share here
<Kilos> i was given steps
<Kilos> 1  create a wiki for the loco
<Kilos> 2 ask lc for a domain name. that is a .org
<Kilos> 3 After years/months/days my team developed a proper website, so I ask LC to change the ubuntu-el.org redirection to my new HOSTING with my new website
<Kilos> so now i know the steps into getting a website with an .org domain name
<zaki> oh. 
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow!
 * pavlushka claps
<Kilos> you need to find guys that can do bazaar work
<Kilos> then we build you guys a static website like za and africa sites
<pavlushka> hmm.
<Kilos> static sites are faster and more secure
<zaki> don't know much about bazaar
<zaki> version control system 
<Kilos> our sites are built with nikola and bzr
<Kilos> built on launchpad so you score karma points all the time as well
<zaki> nice
<zaki> pavlushka, import queue is empty for Ubuntu-Bengali-translation
<zaki> Generated Diff Size Limit: what is this Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol i have no idea
<zaki> got it.
<zaki> In computing, the diff utility is a data comparison tool that calculates and displays the differences between two files. Unlike edit distance notions used for other purposes, diff is line-oriented rather than character-oriented, but it is like Levenshtein distance in that it tries to determine the smallest set of deletions and insertions to create one file from the other.
<Kilos> yes but why did you want to know that
<zaki> when i;m trying to subscribe in a branch, this diff option pop upd
<Kilos> i thought it was something you were doing that gave that error
<zaki> nope. Ha ha.
<zaki> in launcpad.
<zaki> brb, time for diner 
<Kilos> enjoy
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you supposed to be eating zaki 
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> thanks!
<zaki> eating done. :D 
<zaki> wb RemonShai  :)
<zaki> Kilos, had your diner? 
<Kilos> so quick
<RemonShai> zaki, yeh......
<Kilos> yes i had dinner 1 1/2 hours ago ty
<zaki> say about your problem 
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<Kilos> dinner is 2 n's zaki 
<RemonShai> hi Kilos & zaki 
<RemonShai> zaki, Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: ??
<pavlushka> zaki: http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: hello
<RemonShai> pavlushka, hi
<pavlushka> RemonShai: got your message on FB, on it
<RemonShai> me back again...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ssh keys are keys to secure your ssh connections and shells
<RemonShai> how to fulfill that??
<zaki> yes i signed that
<zaki> RemonShai, 
<pavlushka> QA define gpg | RemonShai 
<QA> pavlushka: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<pavlushka> QA define gpg
<QA> pavlushka: GPG GNU Privacy Guard (GNU)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: gpg key is to secure your almost every online activity including mail transferring using the machine where gpgp key is stored/installed.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: jabber is not necessary if dont wish to bother, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, how can i get?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what?
<RemonShai> gpg
<pavlushka> RemonShai: give me some moment, on looking for some contents for zaki
<zaki> RemonShai, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto 
<zaki> this one helped me a lot getting my gpg key. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/, http://blog.launchpad.net/general/exporting-translations-to-a-bazaar-branch, http://blog.launchpad.net/releases/launchpad-223-multiple-ppas-and-translation-imports-from-bazaar
<RemonShai> after trying i'll back.
<pavlushka> zaki: https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pavlushka> zaki: get bzr package installed in your system, try "man bzr" then, :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> this looks interesting
<zaki> try RemonShai and if any problem happen, let us know. :)
<zaki> it's better to use terminal RemonShai 
<pavlushka> zaki: to configure, I feel the CLI way easier, has less problems, configured my sis and cousins keys that way, :)
<pavlushka> and mine
<pavlushka> zaki: dont add the bzr ppa, that has no 16.04 candidate.
<pavlushka> install bzr from regular repository
<zaki> after generating my gpg key i useed "gpa" to sign my ubuntu code of conduct. 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, zaki yea
<zaki> pavlushka, oky.
<pavlushka> zaki: gpg key is the pre-requisite for signing the Code of conduct, :)
<zaki> hmm
<Kilos> i struggled with that
<Kilos> think we even had a how to in trello at one time
<pavlushka> Kilos: it took me a whole day for me as that was my first, :)
<Kilos> i really battled
<zaki> ha ha. 
<Kilos> fly had to help me
<zaki> i;m in good position than. :p
<pavlushka> zaki: but you got me, and you are good at catching up, lucky you
<zaki> RemonShai, how is it going?
<zaki> ha ha.. :)
<Kilos> see this is how a team works, everyone helps anyone that needs help
<pavlushka> Kilos: you should keep that how to still in trello
<Kilos> i think it is still there pavlushka but trello also uses data 
<pavlushka> Kilos: "think we even had a how to in trello at one time", the had created the confusion, should have used Have, :p
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> im not sure what is there anymore
<Kilos> we used it daily for months then everyone got busy with other stuff
<pavlushka> Kilos: from last meeting, ZA guys including you are supposed to work on trello to my knowledge, :)
<Kilos> yes i helped clean out some of the stuff that was out of date or ready to be archived
<RemonShai> finally i'm angry to see that again and again https://paste.ubuntu.com/20634944/
<Kilos> you watch me hey
<Kilos> hehe
<RemonShai> pavlushka, finally i'm angry to see that again and again https://paste.ubuntu.com/20634944/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: keep your cool, relax
<pavlushka> RemonShai: noticed that when you said it first.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> relax young man
<RemonShai> pavlushka, yeh.... 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you have no need to install enigmail for this, first complete the gpg key creating.
<Kilos> patience works better on computers
<zaki> yes. 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: the reboot way will work for you without any other side effects except being offline, :(
<RemonShai> i think so...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: try logging off first
<pavlushka> see if that works
<zaki> pavlushka, why logging off?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I told you already which group of people I keep an eye like NSA, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: can you fix that https://paste.ubuntu.com/20634944/, happened to me few times recently, but rm way get me into some other problem, so logging of to terminate zombie process
<pavlushka> zaki: if the process is really become zombie there's an CLI way to deal with it.
<pavlushka> zaki:run "ps -aux"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: dont install enigmail, tell us the progress of gpg key creation.
<RemonShai> pavlushka, i installed bzr.    now?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: why? I told it to zaki, its not for you man.
<zaki> pavlushka, RemonShai's key generation is complete may be, now he have to publish it in ubuntu key server
<RemonShai> zaki, yeh... I installed it.           then???
<Kilos> pavlushka here is our trello
<Kilos> and the gpg how to is gone sigh
<Kilos> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> maybe in archives
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai asen ?
<walrider> helo kilos uncl how u doing 
<pavlushka> walrider: you remind me of টিকটিক, দেয়ালে থাকে, :p
<pavlushka> টিকটিকি
<walrider> pavlushka:  bhai ami amar team er shathe kotha bolsi ora bollo raji 
<pavlushka> welcome walrider , exam over?
<pavlushka> walrider: copy that 
<walrider> pavlushka: ho bhai akhon just practical baki ogula 27 tarikh 
<walrider> pavlushka: akhon amar aktu office jaia dekha lagto bhai apne aktu office er apner known karo shathe kotha bolanor bebostha kore den please 
<Kilos> ok ty walrider and you
<walrider> Kilos:  me too ucle 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: hold on a second, please
<pavlushka> RemonShai: "gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $GPGKEY" to upload the key to ubuntu key server.
<zaki> RemonShai, 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: for example "pg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D8FC66D2"
<RemonShai> pavlushka, বুঝতেছি না। কোন ভিডিও টিউটোরিয়াল থাকলে দেন্।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: for example "gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D8FC66D2"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনি এখন পর্যন্ত কি কি করসেন, steps গুলা বলেন অথবা command গুলো output সহ paste.ubuntu.com এ পেস্ট করেন
<RemonShai> আমি শুধু bzr ইনস্টল করছি, তারপর থেকেই বুঝতেছি না।
<zaki> after Publishing gpg key in ubuntu key server you can use gpa to decrypt or encrypt anything
<zaki> oh my
<pavlushka> RemonShai: bzr দিয়ে আপনার কোন কাজ নাই
<pavlushka> RemonShai: একটা একটা করে বলছি, run করেন আর output paste.ubuntu.com এ পেস্ট করেন
<RemonShai> pavlushka, আমাকে step by step বললে , আমার জন্য সুবিধে হয়।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: একটা একটা করে বলছি, run করেন আর output paste.ubuntu.com এ পেস্ট করেন, ঠিক আছে RemonShai ?
<RemonShai> OK... let's go.......
<pavlushka> RemonShai: first get into normal usermode that is $ sign promp, got it?
<RemonShai> yea.....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run  "gpg --gen-key"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: what it says?
<RemonShai> https://paste.ubuntu.com/20640272/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: put 1 and press enter
<RemonShai> https://paste.ubuntu.com/20640535/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you see that default is Zero, so just hit enter.
<RemonShai> Real name দিতে বলতেছে, এখানে<আমার নাম> নাকি?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: yep
<zaki> pavlushka, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<RemonShai> pavlushka, passphrase মানে কি?
<pavlushka> zaki: did I told you to run "ps -aux"? see? and then the "| grep" filtering will come into act, :p
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<zaki> ps aux | grep apt ?
<zaki> passphrase mean your password RemonShai 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: just like password, but its very important in this case, so write it down, create a backup, as hard copy and soft copy.
<Kilos> pavlushka im proud of you, you are becoming a good tutor
<pavlushka> zaki: well if you used apt to manage package, but generally for apt, this kind of problem never rises, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont make me nervous, please, ;p
<Kilos> keep it up
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks you, appreciated, :)
<walrider> pavlushka:  bhai team lekhte gia auto correct  hoia gese 
<walrider> teen hoia gese 
<Kilos> a good tutor is never to impatient to go step by step with a new user
<pavlushka> copy that, will keep in mind.
<pavlushka> walrider: no problem, I got that but just kidding, :p
<zaki> pavlushka, yes got it
<RemonShai> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/20642175/
<pavlushka> zaki: the gui package managers usually creates the problems.
<walrider> pavlushka: apner number den bhai :| 
<zaki> some people suggest to delete that lock. :|
<walrider> ar office ta koi jani ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: keep doing other works, the more is your computer activity, the quick the gpg key will be generated.
<pavlushka> walrider: corp Gulshan-2, noc - Banglamotor
<Kilos> haha i just typed a lot of gibberish
<zaki> RemonShai, this part is fun. :D
<walrider> pavlushka: ok bhaii 
<RemonShai> zaki, যেমন?
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai 16.04.1 kamon ?
<walrider> dekhsen ?
<pavlushka> zaki: read that well, the poster itself said that it is the last resort, noticed that?
<pavlushka> walrider: better, faster, nicer
<zaki> yes. 
<walrider> xfce ubuntu 16.04.1 install dibo 
<pavlushka> zaki: the 2nd method is preferred, the 3rd is repeat of the 1st.
<zaki> RemonShai, ভিডিও প্লে করেন, যা যা পারেন একসাথে চালাই দেন :D
<RemonShai> pavlushka, zaki ,ভুতুরে কান্ড!!! এই দেখি হচ্ছে...........
<RemonShai> pavlushka, zaki >>>> key পাইছি sub লেখা
<pavlushka> walrider: xubuntu has a little more bugs than the other distos, so for you , I would refer Ubuntu, if not then Ubuntu-MATE or Lubuntu, or as you like, ;p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: paste.ubuntu.com please
<walrider> xfce chalai obbhash bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: then ok, go ahead, you will find me if there will be any problem, :)
<walrider> apne asen deikhai to xfce er pise lagsi bhai :D
<RemonShai> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/20643182/
<pavlushka> walrider: but I am in love with my old gnome2 fork, Ubuntu-MATE, :)
<pavlushka> Ubuntu used to use gnome2
<pavlushka> before unity
<walrider> gnome hang kore 
<walrider> leptop e :|
<Kilos> gnome2 was great
<zaki> gnome3 is memory eater 
<pavlushka> walrider: there's no gnome2 anymore, it replaced by gnome3, MATE is the new gnome2, see?
<walrider> ye 
<walrider> kisu game jodi linux e cholto dur 
<walrider> >:(
<walrider> chole to chole abar fps kom 
<walrider> kopal 
<walrider> :(
<RemonShai>  pavlushka , https://paste.ubuntu.com/20643182/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run "export GPGKEY=C4DF0614"
<RemonShai> pavlushka, terminal এ 
<walrider> ho 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: yes
<RemonShai> then?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: run "killall -q gpg-agent"
<RemonShai> then?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: run "eval $(gpg-agent --daemon)"
<RemonShai> then?
<zaki> pavlushka, i will try to write a tut on this in bangla. 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run "export GPGKEY=C4DF0614" again.
<pavlushka> zaki: sure, that would be great, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, এরপর?
<zaki> thinking that may be we need this steps again sometimes. :p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run "gpg --output revoke.asc --gen-revoke $GPGKEY"
<pavlushka> zaki: well, you have the logs in two places, in ubuntu.com and in your machine, ;
<Kilos> whew i cant remember doing all of that
<zaki> yes
<RemonShai> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/20645286/ ঠিক আছে কিনা?
<zaki> i don't have a revocation key. :|
<pavlushka> RemonShai: yes, so far its okay, now run "gpg --output mykey.asc --export -a C4DF0614"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: And please run it again "gpg --output revoke.asc --gen-revoke  C4DF0614"
<pavlushka> walrider: install steam
<walrider> amar steam id te 300$ er game ase 
<walrider> including csgo 
<walrider> :D 
<pavlushka> I am happy with my MAME, :p
<RemonShai> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/20646140/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: put a null, :p and hit enter
<zaki> 0
<RemonShai> pavlushka, একটা ID পাইছি।   এখন??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: keep it, save it, and we should move to next, ready?
<zaki> pavlushka, i'm ready. :p
<pavlushka> lol
<RemonShai> pavlushka, yes.....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: run "gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C4DF0614"
<RemonShai> then?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run "gpg --fingerprint"
<RemonShai> then?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: goto Launchpad and click on the "OpenPGP keys", over yellow pen indicator, and follow.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: in your profile
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<pavlushka> Kilos: Night night, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, finger print দিলাম,এর পর??
<zaki> good night Kilos :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: check your mail inbox and tell me.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: the mail you given in gpg key creation process.
<RemonShai> হ্যা , আসছে।
<zaki> pavlushka, i have to generate ssh key
<pavlushka> RemonShai: check if it matches any part in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, on it, a moment please.
<pavlushka> zaki: click in your LP profile over the ssh keys yellow pen option.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: try to look at the bottom of that page, found something matching?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, Linux mail readers এইখানে??
<zaki> i used gpa
<zaki> RemonShai, OpenPGP keys and Launchpad
<zaki> see this section
<RemonShai> zaki, একবার কিন্তু দিয়েছি। আবার দেবো??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: wait, dont you find any matching part with your received email?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: anything looking similar?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, my email https://paste.ubuntu.com/20648348/
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run in terminal "nano remonshai-gpg.txt"
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and paste the "-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----, to -----END PGP MESSAGE-----" the whole part of the body, exactly into there, in the nano editor.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and press "ctrl+x" at a time.
<zaki> pavlushka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys how is it?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, paste করছি । এখন??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and put y followed by hitting enter.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and press "ctrl+x" at a time.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and put y followed by hitting enter.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you have to have the text file as exactly as in the body of that mail, co extra character is allowed.
<RemonShai> https://paste.ubuntu.com/20650742/
<pavlushka> zaki: (y)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: "-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----, to -----END PGP MESSAGE-----" এর -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- থেকে copy শুরু করার কথা না?
<RemonShai> তাই তো করলাম।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: https://paste.ubuntu.com/20650742/ কই এখানে ?
<RemonShai> https://paste.ubuntu.com/20651436/
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and press "ctrl+x" at a time and put y followed by hitting enter.
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ohh ...হইছে।
<RemonShai> তারপর
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run "gpg --decrypt remonshai-gpg.txt"
<RemonShai> yahooooo হইছে , ভাই। :)
<pavlushka> RemonShai: paste the output in paste-bin (paste.ubuntu.com) and post the link
<RemonShai> https://launchpad.net/token/w9VVJh7rs8PVxL58n6KR
<pavlushka> RemonShai: paste this link in your browser's address bar and hit enter.
<RemonShai> pavlushka, OpenPGP keys অ্যাড সুসম্পন্ন হইছে। I already paste ...
<pavlushka> wow
<RemonShai> now ....., SSH keys
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now run "Go to sleep and see you tomorrow"
<zaki> ha ha..
<zaki> QA, coffee please
<QA> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<RemonShai> pavlushka, OK .... আমি অনেক খুশি। আমার আশেপাশে আপনার বাসা হইলে , এই খুশিতে এককাপ coffee খাওয়াইতাম( নিজের হাতে বানানো)
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, zaki আমি কিন্তু কফি খোর....!!
<pavlushka> RemonShai: we will sign the code of conduct tomorrow possibly, :)
<pavlushka> and the ssh keys
<zaki> QA, coffee please 
<QA> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<zaki> QA, coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
<QA> pavlushka: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<RemonShai> inshallah.....
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Sure
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> pavlushka, ঘুমাতে যাব। 
<pavlushka> zaki: sure, good night, :)
<pavlushka> kamrul: Good night
<pavlushka> zaki: QAর coffee খাইয়া যান, :)
<zaki> he he..
<zaki> অবশ্যই। :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA thanks :)
<QA> no worries, pavlushka
<zaki> pavlushka, i will install kubuntu this wk :p
<zaki> QA, thanks 
<QA> zaki: no problemo
<pavlushka> zaki: sure, be Kilos Guest, :p
<zaki> :D
<zaki> can i know about your pc hardware configuration?  
<zaki> :|
<zaki> QA, good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
<zaki> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-24
<pavlushka> !gpg
<lubotu2> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> morning pavlushka 
 * pavlushka will off from my lovely personal desk for some other tasks.
<pavlushka> *be
<Kilos> ok see you later
<Kilos> be good
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> and one thing Kilos 
<pavlushka> !gpg | Kilos 
<lubotu2> Kilos: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Kilos> yes?
<pavlushka> last night I didn't used that, :)
<pavlushka> *use that
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> I called QA but lubotu2 has a better answer, :)
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> btw, before going to washroom, I must tell you that Researcher told me that He will be online tomorrow, :)
<Kilos> yay ty
<Kilos> i see he befriended me on fb
<Kilos> now i have to go unfollow
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i saw he has preparing for a long trip
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<zaki> hi Kilos and others. 
<zaki> !afternoon
<Kilos> hi zaki kamrul 
<Kilos> im busy outside so could take long to answer
<zaki> oh. it's oky. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul 
<zaki> hello. :)
<zaki> what are you doing today? :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: A little busy, forgot to tell you last night, that every package manager calls dpkg to install the downloaded packages.
<zaki> hmm, know about that a little. 
<pavlushka> zaki: and then dpkg acquires a lock.
<zaki> and if that lock is busy.
<pavlushka> zaki: so for any problem in installing packages, you have to look for dpkg like thid "ps -aux | grep dpkg"
<pavlushka> and then "kill pid"
<zaki> yes. nice. 
<zaki> i have that problem one time
<pavlushka> pid is the process id of the dpkg running.
<zaki> but what i know about it before last night is using sudo can solve this.
<pavlushka> zaki: better use "kill 9 pid"
<pavlushka> zaki: did it solve? sudo?
<zaki> yess worked for me at that time. 
<pavlushka> zaki: good, my one is a pragmatic way to solve the issue, there could be others, :p but what that askubuntu thread says?
<zaki> ps -aux | grep dpkg or apt
<pavlushka> dpkg
<zaki> oky your one is logical
<zaki> !dpkg
<lubotu2> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<pavlushka> !synaptic
<lubotu2> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<pavlushka> !software-canter
<pavlushka> !software canter
<pavlushka> !package-manager
<pavlushka> !packaging
<lubotu2> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<zaki> !backports
<lubotu2> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<zaki> bah..
<Kilos> what are the probs with your package manager
<zaki> nothing. :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so why all the research then
<Kilos> i like using synaptic
<Kilos> it has a fix broken packages in the edit section
<zaki> good, i don't use synaptic
<pavlushka> Kilos: for me cpu usage is important, apt eats less cpu and does the job, Synaptic is for you Rich people who even uses KDE, :p
<Kilos> also sometimes sudo dpkg --configure -a sorts probs
<Kilos> hahahahahaaaaa
<zaki> problem with dpkg is sometime it creates problem like it keep busy the lock 
<Kilos> yes thats a pain
<zaki> administration lock*
<pavlushka> zaki: usually you dont need to deal with dpkg, call the package manager like synaptic or apt.
<zaki> i'm happy with apt
<pavlushka> zaki: only use dpkg for offline single package (deb) which has no dependency issues with the system.
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> otherwise it will only create problem, or if you can manage dpkg to deal with dependencies, only then.
<Kilos> gdebi finds dependancies as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: hmm.
<zaki> http://fossboss.com/2016/07/17/what-are-the-components-of-a-linux-distribution/
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pavlushka, hi.
<pavlushka> zaki: created your ssh keys?
<zaki> nope. 
<zaki> been busy
<pavlushka> ok, if you face any problem (I guess you wouldn't face any) in creating that, ping me then.
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> oky. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and if Remonshai join here, just help him signing the Ubuntu COC, :)
<zaki> oky. :) 
<zaki> be happy out there. :D 
<Kilos> so zaki pavlushka you guys catching up on nikola and bzr?
<Kilos> and nikola can do a blog as well
<zaki> hmm, i;m trying to understand bzr
<Kilos> hehe it was too much for me, i kept breaking our site
<zaki> i have previous experince with github and gitlab
<Kilos> zaki go to https://ubuntu-za.org and tick on get involved then scroll down to website and you should be able to learn more
<Kilos> there is a tutorial and you should be able to get our stuff and change it to suit you guys
<Kilos> static sites with bzr and nikola are almost maintenance free once they are running, and very secure
<zaki> thank you Kilos :)
<Kilos> i hope you can work it out
<zaki> :)
<zaki> i will. 
<Kilos> great
<zaki> waiting for remon shai to show up
<Kilos> you can see the code or whatever it is called i think 
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<Kilos> then change it to suit you guys
<zaki> can we copy that page?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> You can browse the source code for the development focus branch or get a copy of the branch using the command:
<Kilos> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-za
<Kilos> that will copy the source down to your pc i think then you play with it locally
<zaki> ubuntu-bd.org is down for a long time
<Kilos> you can even run it on your pc to see the results
<zaki> yeah. :) 
<Kilos> it is being fixed this week im sure
<zaki> hmm, Kilos i have fair knowledge about web development, i think it will be easy for me.
<Kilos> wonderful
<zaki> this week? how?
<Kilos> i have canonical working on fixing bd.org
<Kilos> just waiting for LC approval i think
<Kilos> i sleep at night
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> and sometimes during the day as well
<zaki> ha ha.. :D oky
<zaki> thats great. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: its good, https://ubuntu-za.org/bazaar-tutorial.html
<pavlushka> and Hello every one!
<AudaciousTUX> hellus
<Kilos> hi pavlushka AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: better take a look at https://ubuntu-za.org/bazaar-tutorial.html.
<Kilos> you clever guys should be able to follow that 
<Kilos> now we just hope the LC doesnt try block my efforts
<AudaciousTUX> i love git... bazaar এ যাওয়ার সময় নাই... এম্নিতেই সময় পাইনা...। বুকমারক কইরা রাখলাম :p
<Kilos> we used nikola and bzr
<Kilos> if you  guys want to use git thats your choice
<zaki> i have to check every option. 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Ubuntu is backed by LP and LP uses bazaar to push the developments, so....
<zaki> may be using bazar will incrase my karma points?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: but you can use git also, :p
<zaki> bazaar*
<Kilos> yes you must use lp to push your karma and show the CC and lcthat you guys are moving ahead
<AudaciousTUX> i'm kind of hating ubuntu and falling in love with arch :p
<Kilos> no matter AudaciousTUX you gonna help pavlushka and them arent you
<AudaciousTUX> always :D
<Kilos> good lad
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: LP supports bzr and git both, so you are on :p
<AudaciousTUX> uh... good :D 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and exclude the "hate" word from your dictionary.
<Kilos> haha
<AudaciousTUX> yah... that's a strong word
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and hate wastes unnecessary time and effort, and you know time is money, :p
<pavlushka> Who has time for hate? none except the stupids.
<zaki> yess. 
<Kilos> well said pavlushka 
<zaki> time to go home. see you guys later. 
<Kilos> go well zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: see ya.
<zaki> bye. :)
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<pavlushka> its a No RemonShai day so far, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<zaki> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> haha you made him work too hard last night
<zaki> listening to led zeppeline. did you guys love music? 
<zaki> nope, he is too much satisfied :p
<pavlushka> zaki: that coincides, cheers.
<Kilos> haha i listened to them when they first started
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, that's so awesome of you!
<zaki> cheers pavlushka 
<Kilos> what
<pavlushka> Kilos: our taste coincided and That's very (theblazehen) cool.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i listened to many heavy groups in those days
<zaki> \m/
<pavlushka> \m/
<pavlushka> RemonShai actually peeked once in the morning, joined and quit, I dont know if Kilos is right, :p
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> I started to  realized that most off my facebook friend have no idea about my timeline activity. 
<zaki> some time they massage me about what is this?
<zaki> :3
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> it make me bored sometime.
<zaki> QA, define hell
<QA> zaki: Hell \Hell\, v. t. To overwhelm. [Obs.] --Spenser. [1913 Webster], Hell \Hell\, n. [AS. hell; akin to D. hel, OHG. hella, G. h["o]lle, Icel. hal, Sw. helfvete, Dan. helvede, Goth. halja, and to AS. helan to conceal. ???. Cf. {Hele}, v. t., {Conceal}, {Cell}, {Helmet}, {Hole}, {Occult}.] [1913 Webster] 1. The place of the dead, or of souls after death; the
<QA> grave; -- called in Hebrew sheol, and by the Greeks hades. [1913 Webster]  He descended…
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> QA define Heaven
<QA> pavlushka: Heaven \Heav"en\ (h[e^]v"'n), n. [OE. heven, hefen, heofen, AS. heofon; akin to OS. hevan, LG. heben, heven, Icel. hifinn; of uncertain origin, cf. D. hemel, G. himmel, Icel. himmin, Goth. himins; perh. akin to, or influenced by, the root of E. heave, or from a root signifying to cover, cf. Goth. gaham[=o]n to put on, clothe one's self, G. hemd shirt,
<QA> and perh. E. chemise.] 1. The expanse of space surrounding the earth; esp., that which…
<zaki> ha ha. 
<pavlushka> So QA means we can goto heaven without dying?
<AudaciousTUX> QA say yes
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<AudaciousTUX> QA hi
<QA> good morning
<AudaciousTUX> QA it's good night -_-
<QA> AudaciousTUX: What?
<AudaciousTUX> QA nusha is better than you :/
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Got it
<AudaciousTUX> :| :| :|
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> :3
<AudaciousTUX> https://backpackbang.com/item/B00P94RDKM kinum vabtechi
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: then rebuild an ibid bot like Nusha
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<AudaciousTUX> pav vai backpack diya kisu kinben naki?? :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: some day a PI
<zaki> QA, define someday
<QA> zaki: someday adv 1: some unspecified time in the future; "someday you will understand my actions"
<AudaciousTUX> তারাতারি কিন্নালান... তাইলে আমারো সুবিধা হয় :v
<AudaciousTUX> but rasbi er theke better alternative ache
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I know but its cute and has a better community support :)
<AudaciousTUX> yah... i buyed rasbi only and only for community support... 
<pavlushka> ^^
<zaki> AudaciousTUX, https://tessel.io/
<zaki> এটা কি?
<AudaciousTUX> arduino type.... but node js diya program banano jay
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<zaki> good night kilos
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> can i use my gmail ass my ssh host?
<zaki> as*
<pavlushka> how?
<zaki> Transfer Client Key to Host ei পার্ট টা বুঝাই দেন
<zaki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<zaki> নাকি আমার পিসি তেই থাকবে কি ফাইল টা।
<pavlushka> zaki: keys are of two types, private and public
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: private one is for you pc
<zaki> private one is for me
<zaki> i have to publish publik one
<pavlushka> zaki:  and public one is for the others whom are connecting your pc.
<pavlushka> and also for to connect to other pcs.
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: when you ssh a different machine, it installs the pub key of that machine first into your machine.
<pavlushka> and then establishes the connection.
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> so for a bi-directional connection, both pc's should have their own ssh keys.
<pavlushka> ssh is secure protocol, and it checks the security of the connection first and if it find that the line is insecure, it terminates the connection.
<zaki> when when someone work with git or bzr using ssh connection 
<pavlushka> ?
<zaki> how that work?
<pavlushka> zaki: you just have to register your ssh key with launchpad.
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<zaki> and what about that comment . after register it to my launcpad, it5 shows my full pc model 
<zaki> zaki@zaki-Satellite-C800D
<zaki> can i edit it?
<pavlushka> you could, before uploading, this details were in the bottom of that key, you could change that.
<pavlushka> zaki: so now you can just remove the key and generate a new one and before you upload it, edit the details at the bottom.
<zaki> i have to generate new key? what about old one?
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, try to upload that after modifying it at the bottom.
<zaki> done
<zaki> that just a comment.
<pavlushka> zaki: well done.
<zaki> :)
<zaki> waht are you doing? 
<pavlushka> yes, that's just a comment.
<pavlushka> eating
<pavlushka> and listening to Warfaze-Oshamajik.
<zaki> ha ha. 
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> "Import"  readers friendly বাংলা অনুবাদ কি হইতে পারে? 
<zaki> কথাও কোন সাজেশন পাচ্ছি না। :|
<zaki> ছবি আমদানি করুন। ব্যপারটা কেমন যেন। :3
<zaki> :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: অনেক ক্ষেত্রে ইংরেজী টাই সবচেয়ে reader friendly হতে পারে, সে ক্ষেত্রে তা অপরিবর্তিত রাখাই শ্রেয় :)
<zaki> আচ্ছা। 
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> আর ছবি আমদানি করুন। ব্যপারটা কেমন যেন। :3, এটা হয়তো তোমাকে কেমন লাগছে শুধু অনভ্যাসের কারনে.
<zaki> হম সেটাই। :D
<pavlushka> zaki: So just keep an open mind, always :)
<zaki> oky. :)
<zaki> dnr time. 
<zaki> and good night pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> Good night zaki  :)
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul 
<pavlushka> zaki is gone, gone to sleep, :)
<pavlushka> and How about you?
<pavlushka> a sleepy Good Night :)
<zaki> QA: tell kilos kubuntu is awesome! ;) <3
<QA> zaki: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-18
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-19
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How is it going Kilos :)
<Kilos> very tired lad but alive still
<Kilos> how are you
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am good, still need many thing to sort out :)
<Kilos> do your best, that is all anyone can ask
<pavlushka> Kilos: exactly :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-22
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> i go see docs on monday
<pavlushka> I am good, thanks, what's on lunch?
<pavlushka> Its saturday :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-23
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos
<pavlushka> aila, who is here? is it zaki ?
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> yeah me> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: have fun, on the run :), bad timing :p
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> So
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-15
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> yes zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-19
<LjL> Well, I suppose I should ads "Northeastern India" to the regions that trigger an earthquake warning for this channel, given Brainstorm's utter silence in the face of tweets talking about Dhaka
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-14
<pavlushka> remonshai: o/
<remonshai> hi...
<remonshai> কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka> ভাল, আপনি?
<remonshai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ ভাল আছি।
<pavlushka> তারপর, মাছ কেমন ধরা হচ্ছে?
<remonshai> আজ মাছে একটি টোপ ছুঁয়েও দেখেনি।
<pavlushka> ছিপ দিয়ে? জাল কি হল?
<remonshai> জাল আছে; যা মাছ ধরা পড়ছে, তাতে দিব্যি চলে যাচ্ছে। অন্যদের মাছ ধরা দেখে নিজেও বরশি ফেলেছিলাম..
<remonshai> অন্যরা টুকটাক মাছ ধরতে পারলেও আমার বরশি অলস ছিল!
<pavlushka> যদিও বড়শি দিয়ে মাছ ধরার আলাদা মজা আছে। আমারতো অনেক ভাল লাগে কিন্তু অনেকদিন ধরা হয় না।
<remonshai> আমি নিজেই তো ধরি না, সময়-সুযোগ হয়না। 
<remonshai> এইবার শখ করে একটা ফাইবার কিনেছি। পুঁটি, কৈ, শিং ধরার উদ্দেশ্যে। গতকাল বেশ কিছু কৈ ধরতে পেরেছিলাম।
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-17
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप! ငလျင်! Землятрус! Earthquake! 5.1 Mb tremor, registered by 6 agencies, occurred 13 minutes ago (16:33:53 UTC), with a crescent moon, Leitham, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.23, 93.31) ± 4 km likely felt 150 km away (in ကလေး, Aizawl…) by 691800 people (www.seismicportal.eu)  
<Brainstorm> ❗ भूकंप की चेतावनी / ငလျင်သတိပေးခကျြကို / ПАПЯРЭДЖАННЯ ЗЕМЛЯТРУСАЎ / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for Myanmar-India Border Region — follow for updates (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> ❗ 🏠 भूकंप! ငလျင်! Землятрус! Earthquake! 5.3 M tremor, registered by quakenotices, occurred 1 minute ago (16:57:07 UTC), with a crescent moon, Farkawn, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.1, 93.3), ↓10 km likely felt 170 km away (in ကလေး, Aizawl, Lunglei…) by 739000 people (Twitter)  
